# What happened to WebOS 3.0.6? Was it ever released or leaked?



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

I heard last year that WebOS 3.0.6 was coming out. Not sure what happened after that. I googled today and I found a lot of references from 2012 in anticipation of its release but it seems it never was actually released except to a select few with 4G.

Anyone know what happened? Will there ever be another WebOS release from HP? My HP 32GB TP has some sound issue and I was hoping for an upgrade. We use Pandora and occasionally the sound will become garbled or it will stop playing.

Thanks


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

agenda21 said:


> Will there ever be another WebOS release from HP?


i seriously doubt it. hp abandoned webOs. first they fired all the engineers, then spun whatever was left into an open source project. then just recently, LG bought whatever was left of that.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

They no longer sell the Touchpad. Why release an update for it?


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Isildur (Apr 25, 2013)

I came across this thread by chance, because it popped up as the third "story" in a Google News search for the term "WebOS", oddly enough. I guess there's such a dearth of actual new news articles about WebOS, that an otherwise obscure forum thread can rise near the top of the Google News results.

Anyway, I registered for this forum to make to make a suggestion for the OP, regarding Touchpad sound problems. I have occasionally run into a problem with my TP's sound getting garbled, and what often seems to work for me (aside from rebooting) is going into the free TouchVol app (available through the Preware feeds), clicking on the app menu at the top-left, and selecting "Restart PulseAudio".

As for an official 3.06 update for Touchpads, that sadly doesn't seem remotely likely from LG (who now own WebOS but intend to use it for TV interfaces), but there is the community-based LunaCE project, which was announced to be in beta status in August 2012, but later seemed to get bounced back to alpha for later version with some new (but less tested) features. They are apparently using 4.x numbering to differentiate from the existing official WebOS versions.


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Isildur said:


> Anyway, I registered for this forum to make to make a suggestion for the OP, regarding Touchpad sound problems. I have occasionally run into a problem with my TP's sound getting garbled, and what often seems to work for me (aside from rebooting) is going into the free TouchVol app (available through the Preware feeds), clicking on the app menu at the top-left, and selecting "Restart PulseAudio".


Thanks for taking the time to create an account and post your suggestion. I will try that the next time I'm in WebOS. After coming to the conclusion that WebOS was not being updated I'm planning to switch my Mom and the rest of the family over to Android. I recently overwrote a corrupt Android installation of Cyanogen Mod 7 with the new Cyanogen Mod 10. You can read the story here and find the CM10 directions here. I also added the WebOS app switcher to the android installation to make the transition easier for them and you can find that mod here. She tried it out over the weekend and it seems to be going pretty well. The software is obviously very experimental but all my Mom cares about is being able to do a few things without any problems like read magazines and play Pandora (not sure how that's going I have to ask).


----------



## Isildur (Apr 25, 2013)

You're welcome, and thanks, I'll try out those CM10 instructions.


----------

